# How did snailslime get banned?



## Lemmingwise (Jul 27, 2020)

I go away for a couple of days and the favored negrater disappears. What happened?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

They broke a forum rule.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

The Jewish Question


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 27, 2020)

No idea. All she did was neg rate everybody's comment. I don't know if that's against the rules exactly, but I guess enough people got butthurt and complained about it that the mods decided to ban her.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 27, 2020)

Not the right forum. 



STUPID


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 27, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> No idea. All she did was neg rate everybody's comment. I don't know if that's against the rules exactly, but I guess enough people got butthurt and complained about it that the mods decided to ban her.


thats fucking retarded 
nobody should be banned for inconsequential shit like that, no matter how many people get butthurt and complain about it


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 27, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> thats fucking retarded
> nobody should be banned for inconsequential shit like that, no matter how many people get butthurt and complain about it


I agree, i thought it was funny how some people got pissed over stickers. I just can't think of any other reason why she'd be banned. Maybe she just deleted her account.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't understand, people get banned all the time for sperging out with stickers, but when snailslime get's banned for it it's mod abuse?


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Jul 27, 2020)

Best news I've heard since Garrett Foster got coleslawed


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> No idea. All she did was neg rate everybody's comment. I don't know if that's against the rules exactly, but I guess enough people got butthurt and complained about it that the mods decided to ban her.


If that's the case (which it isn't), then @zedkissed60 would've been banned a long while ago.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jul 27, 2020)

was a JIDF plant


----------



## Jimmy Durante's Ballsack (Jul 27, 2020)

I suspect that Null went into the control panel and selected the "ban" option.


----------



## Witthel (Jul 27, 2020)

She mostly likely made fun of Null's new sweetheart.


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 27, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I just can't think of any other reason why she'd be banned.


95% of the time, when you are thinking this, the answer is probably "they were an ass in chat".


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> If that's the case (which it isn't), then @zedkissed60 would've been banned a long while ago.


Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.

On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.

But then you have those who get those negrates and are desperate in wanting someone to come at them with a rebuttal to their viewpoints or whatnot. But they grow increasingly dissatisfied with the idea that LOL IT'S JUST STICKERS. Well obviously, the person using those ratings rated the person's response with the sticker, the sticker being the thing that represents their beliefs on a situation. The person rated with that sticker wants to hear more from that person beyond the sticker shitposting to see if their arguments have weight. So if you don't give any sort of rebuttal and just leave it at a sticker, the person becomes increasingly angry at you or whatnot, irrationally. This is what led to that utterly hilarious thread with @crocodilian sperging out about @snailslime and @zedkissed60. After all, it's a forum where we can say whatever the fuck we want almost as long as it doesn't inconvenience Our Dear Leader.

There's an interesting grasp of psychology to it all. To the way we use the internet, the way we communicate, interactions, and whatnot. How the stickers are so specific in their purpose in response to other people's posts. How one can become obsessed with people's opinions and perspectives and what they meant by just one sticker. They are quite an interesting weapon.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...


I agree with that.


----------



## HarveyMC (Jul 27, 2020)

I don’t think anyone should be banned for neg rating, but I do think neg rating is spergy behavior, and I do think that being a sperg should be a bannable offense


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 27, 2020)

Slime didn't pass the cranial features test and thus wasn't welcome in this nazi forum.


----------



## ExciteDyke (Jul 27, 2020)

You embrace reddit culture every time you give a shit about sticker ratings. Remember this.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 27, 2020)

You will be missed Ms. SLIME


----------



## Evo (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm actually upset about this, I'm going to miss the token negrating; I sincerely doubt an overload of faggots angry about her negrating is the reason though.


----------



## BingBong (Jul 27, 2020)

She got banned for being a woman. This is a no girls allowed forum.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

There is an obvious answer to this.

But the way that I think I should phrase it is autistic and I don't know how to phrase it otherwise.


----------



## Sanshain (Jul 27, 2020)

People who I find annoying on this forum tend to get banned unexpectedly. I have absolutely nothing to do with this directly, but it's happened to so many people shortly after I've started reading their content and found it unpleasant to experience that I'm starting to wonder if I'm not somehow unknowingly psychic.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 27, 2020)

Did she piss off the untouchable janny?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jul 27, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> thats fucking retarded
> nobody should be banned for inconsequential shit like that, no matter how many people get butthurt and complain about it


Not exactly shocking. People always get asshurt over fake internet stickers. RIP top hat waifu


----------



## oldTireWater (Jul 27, 2020)

It brought nothing but smug "they're just stickers. You mad?" to the table. No humor, information, or insight. That shouldn't be bannable by itself, but I won't miss it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 27, 2020)

And a thousand simps cried out at once...


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jul 27, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Did she piss off the untouchable janny?
> 
> View attachment 1477273


wait so it's actually just girl drama from the beautycow subforums?


----------



## Witthel (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...


Isn't the only reason we have stickers in the first place is because Null hates posts that boil down to "I Agree with this post" or "This post is dumb"?


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

witthel said:


> Isn't the only reason we have stickers in the first place is because Null hates posts that boil down to "I Agree with this post" or "This post is dumb"?


It's copypasta.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 27, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> No idea. All she did was neg rate everybody's comment. I don't know if that's against the rules exactly, but I guess enough people got butthurt and complained about it that the mods decided to ban her.





DumbDude42 said:


> thats fucking retarded
> nobody should be banned for inconsequential shit like that, no matter how many people get butthurt and complain about it


No, its because @Null told people to stop harassing @Twinkie on the supporter forum , and when people ignored him he finally gave into his bloodletting itch and started throwing down ban hammers left and right against people he was already tired of.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 27, 2020)

witthel said:


> Isn't the only reason we have stickers in the first place is because Null hates posts that boil down to "I Agree with this post" or "This post is dumb"?


Its integrated into Xenforo


----------



## byuu (Jul 27, 2020)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Its integrated into Xenforo


I remember Null having to implement a lot of the old sticker stuff himself when he migrated to Xenforo2.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 27, 2020)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> Its integrated into Xenforo


Sadly most stickers arent integrated into other xenfori


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 27, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> I agree with that.



I disagree with numerous instances of vowels and consonants, but I'm not going to tell you which ones, I'm just going to rate my post autistic.

:autistic:


----------



## Sgt. Pinback (Jul 27, 2020)

Oh, no - @snailslime got b&? 

But gimmick accounts that never comment and negrate everything are so amusing!

EDIT: I see you there, @zedkissed60 - I see you.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 27, 2020)

like 90% of bans are because of null getting sick of their autism.


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 27, 2020)

Sgt. Pinback said:


> Oh, no - snailslime got b&?
> 
> But gimmick accounts that never comment and negrate everything are so amusing!



I would have just taken away his ability to rate, but I'm not surprised. Even if @snailslime did initially post like everyone else, they devolved into "that guy who gives negative ratings to everything", with "everything" eventually boiling down to "whatever they disagreed with, usually politically." It was trolling so weak it made @SIGSEGV appear intelligent.

Either way, I predict an account with the same unpleasant nature as @snailslime will appear in the next week. Nobody will bat an eye.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I would have just taken away his ability to rate, but I'm not surprised. Even if @snailslime did initially post like everyone else, they devolved into "that guy who gives negative ratings to everything", with "everything" eventually boiling down to "whatever they disagreed with, usually politically." It was trolling so weak it made @SIGSEGV appear intelligent.
> 
> Either way, I predict an account with the same unpleasant nature as @snailslime will appear in the next week. Nobody will bat an eye.


Who let you out of A&N?


----------



## Basil II (Jul 27, 2020)

There are spergs who make new accounts and start negrating everyone like autists and they get banned pretty quickly, half the time they don't even post anything either. The only difference is snailslime just did it in A&N. Not to mention people have been banned for revenge rating.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I would have just taken away his ability to rate, but I'm not surprised. Even if @snailslime did initially post like everyone else, they devolved into "that guy who gives negative ratings to everything", with "everything" eventually boiling down to "whatever they disagreed with, usually politically." It was trolling so weak it made @SIGSEGV appear intelligent.
> 
> Either way, I predict an account with the same unpleasant nature as @snailslime will appear in the next week. Nobody will bat an eye.


You're still seething over snail negrating your beautiful posts about the luxuries of being a pedophile?


----------



## crocodilian (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Who let you out of A&N?



This thread showed up in the sidebar.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> This thread showed up in the sidebar.


Hey @It's HK-47, one of your tards got loose.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jul 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I would have just taken away his ability to rate, but I'm not surprised. Even if @snailslime did initially post like everyone else, they devolved into "that guy who gives negative ratings to everything", with "everything" eventually boiling down to "whatever they disagreed with, usually politically." It was trolling so weak it made @SIGSEGV appear intelligent.
> 
> Either way, I predict an account with the same unpleasant nature as @snailslime will appear in the next week. Nobody will bat an eye.


If you're capable of this much seethe over mean stickers (not even words, .) on the internet, you've already lost.


----------



## Absolutego (Jul 27, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> If you're capable of this much seethe over mean stickers (not even words, .) on the internet, you've already lost.


If you only knew @crocodilian has a 21-page thread dedicated to seething over snailslime neg-rating him.


----------



## Takodachi (Jul 27, 2020)

Basil II said:


> like 90% of bans are because of null getting sick of their autism.



I thought most of the bans came his infamous mood swings caused by the HRT He's taking.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I would have just taken away his ability to rate, but I'm not surprised. Even if @snailslime did initially post like everyone else, they devolved into "that guy who gives negative ratings to everything", with "everything" eventually boiling down to "whatever they disagreed with, usually politically." It was trolling so weak it made @SIGSEGV appear intelligent.
> 
> Either way, I predict an account with the same unpleasant nature as @snailslime will appear in the next week. Nobody will bat an eye.


Are you _still_ whining about this?


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Hey @It's HK-47, one of your tards got loose.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 27, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> View attachment 1477353


_My body is ready. _


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 27, 2020)

@crocodilian is completely right about just taking away rating privs, though.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 27, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> @crocodilian is completely right about just taking away rating privs, though.


But the reason she got banned had nothing to do with stickers ffs, at least nothing outside of possibly annoying Nool, but he would have banned her anyway for ignoring his red line.


----------



## Next Task (Jul 27, 2020)

Forever Sunrise said:


> People who I find annoying on this forum tend to get banned unexpectedly. I have absolutely nothing to do with this directly, but it's happened to so many people shortly after I've started reading their content and found it unpleasant to experience that I'm starting to wonder if I'm not somehow unknowingly psychic.


I'm rarely surprised when someone gets banned. And a good sign someone is going to get themselves into trouble is when they're getting praised for riling up the userbase. 

Sure, this place is full of spergs. But someone whose only real involvement with the site is annoying other users, however justifiably, is walking a razor's edge of combining trolling the cows with shitting where you eat.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jul 27, 2020)

she was being a dumb jewish cunt too much


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jul 27, 2020)

I negrated somebody once.  

It was a rush, like the first time a serial killer commits homicide.  And just like a serial killer, I often revisit the scene of the crime to masturbate.

NGL I might negrate again 10/10


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 27, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> But the reason she got banned had nothing to do with stickers ffs, at least nothing outside of possibly annoying Nool, but he would have banned her anyway for ignoring his red line.


If "don't come at the throne" isn't obvious to people then there's not much more to be said.


----------



## SiccDicc (Jul 27, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> View attachment 1477353


>do not molest
Well fuck you then. I thought these servers were based in America.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 27, 2020)

SiccDicc said:


> >do not molest
> Well fuck you then. I thought these servers were based in America.


Read it again, fren.


----------



## SiccDicc (Jul 27, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Read it again, fren.


I thought X marked the spot.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 27, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> No, its because @Null told people to stop harassing @Twinkie on the supporter forum , and when people ignored him he finally gave into his bloodletting itch and started throwing down ban hammers left and right against people he was already tired of.


Based @Rat Speaker  made the jannies shit their pants when he joked about doxxxxxxxxing them


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 27, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> But the reason she got banned had nothing to do with stickers ffs, at least nothing outside of possibly annoying Nool, but he would have banned her anyway for ignoring his red line.


It could have been.  Null had already said she was on thin ice.  I don't know why people keep picking fights with Null, and then thinking it won't eventually catch up to them.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 27, 2020)

I didn't know snailslime was female. Also WHO CARES


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 27, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> I didn't know snailslime was female. Also WHO CARES


People on A&H do because they are still mad they got negrated but pretend they are not.

People who are T&H donors are mad because they started a cult of personality around her as in their eyes she was the chosen one to "own the A&H-tards".

tl;dr: faggotry gayops all around


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Jul 27, 2020)

I've got links from the Kiwi Deep Anus darkweb spy network.  Snailslime's last known whereabouts :


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 27, 2020)

We do not speak of She who must not be named. Those who do are pulled into the spaces between and never seen again.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jul 27, 2020)

This is the second time this year that a user who gets mad clout for riling up A&N get btfo'd for reasons that are completely unrelated to it. Quite a wierd phenomenon.


----------



## Witthel (Jul 27, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> This is the second time this year that a user who gets mad clout for riling up A&N get btfo'd for reasons that are completely unrelated to it. Quite a weird phenomenon.


Maybe it's because Null secretly loves A&N? He wouldn't have given it its own separate chat otherwise.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 27, 2020)

everyone who bitches about A&N should go back to their reddit hugbox.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 27, 2020)

witthel said:


> Maybe it's because Null secretly loves A&N? He wouldn't have given it its own separate chat otherwise.


I don't know if _love_ is the right word, but he did say on the supporter board that if he had to pick between a group of people who actively use the website everyday versus someone who only comes in occasionally to complain, then he would pick the first group; Take that as you will.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jul 27, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> This is the second time this year that a user who gets mad clout for riling up A&N get btfo'd for reasons that are completely unrelated to it. Quite a wierd phenomenon.


The people who make it a habit to try and build some kind of "clout" by railing on A&H users walk such a fine line that they inevitably end up falling off the side.  It's community in-fighting right out of the gate, which is already generally looked down on, but the problem is that the more attention they garner for doing it, the more attention they _want_ and the safer they feel doing this.  Eventually, they'll push that too far and just assume it's open season on _*anyone*_, and they make the mistake of assuming that they're safe in doing so because it hasn't gotten them punished in A&H.

That's because A&H is extraordinarily lenient with that sort of thing, not because it's allowed anywhere else on the site.  

They'll wind up dragging that persona into the _wrong arena_, and get slapped off the fence for doing it.  I can guarantee you that Null does not particularly like A&H considering that similar sub-forums have been blasted off of the site several times in the past, and we've been shoved into quarantine because we're largely unrelated to the site as a whole.  

The problem is that people choose it as their stomping grounds, and A&H tends to oblige because the nature of A&H is going to be confrontational to begin with.  If you took this sort of persona _anywhere else_ on the forum, you'd be almost instantly punished for it because it's overt, community in-fighting.  Try to imagine someone routinely walking into the Beauty Parlor to harass people there, or the DSP forum, or Tommy Tooter's threads.  Just imagine that same sort of behaviour in one of those boards and ask yourself how long that user would last on the site compared to how long they last when they bring that behaviour into A&H.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 27, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I don't know if _love_ is the right word, but he did say on the supporter board that if he had to pick between a group of people who actively use the website everyday versus someone who only comes in occasionally to complain, then he would pick the first group; Take that as you will.


Codependancy?


----------



## nohull (Jul 27, 2020)

Literally who?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 27, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> The people who make it a habit to try and build some kind of "clout" by railing on A&H users walk such a fine line that they inevitably end up falling off the side.  It's community in-fighting right out of the gate, which is already generally looked down on, but the problem is that the more attention they garner for doing it, the more attention they _want_ and the safer they feel doing this.  Eventually, they'll push that too far and just assume it's open season on _*anyone*_, and they make the mistake of assuming that they're safe in doing so because it hasn't gotten them punished in A&H.
> 
> That's because A&H is extraordinarily lenient with that sort of thing, not because it's allowed anywhere else on the site.
> 
> ...


Beauty parlor is full of catty faggots and bitches infighting all the time though


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jul 27, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> Beauty parlor is full of catty faggots and bitches infighting all the time though


And they get threadbanned or banned outright all the damn time.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 27, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> Beauty parlor is full of catty faggots and bitches infighting all the time though


It's a different kind of infighting though, more nuanced.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jul 27, 2020)

It's HK-47 said:


> Just imagine that same sort of behaviour in one of those boards and ask yourself how long that user would last on the site compared to how long they last when they bring that behaviour into A&H.



What if I'm really just shitposting _everywhere_ though?


----------



## AMHOLIO (Jul 27, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> It could have been.  Null had already said she was on thin ice.  I don't know why people keep picking fights with Null, and then thinking it won't eventually catch up to them.


Null: NONE OF YOU FAGGOTS STEP ON MY LAWN OR ELSE YOU'LL GET SHOT
Someone: lol i dew it anyway
Null: *shoots them*
Someone:


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Hey @It's HK-47, one of your tards got loose.



Aren't you supposed to be raping a Flip ladybody in a containment thread?



Exigent Circumcisions said:


> _My body is ready. _



Please ignore the small, red light in the potted plant on the dresser.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 27, 2020)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Aren't you supposed to be raping a Flip ladybody in a containment thread?


I shitpost in many threads.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jul 27, 2020)

Why does this individual have enough clout to get a thread like this? Who cares?


----------



## Smug Cat (Jul 27, 2020)

oh my god, who the hell cares?


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jul 27, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> No idea. All she did was neg rate everybody's comment. I don't know if that's against the rules exactly, but I guess enough people got butthurt and complained about it that the mods decided to ban her.


Probably because they actually positive rated someone.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 27, 2020)

This drama is gayer than actual gay people.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 27, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Why does this individual have enough clout to get a thread like this? Who cares?


Vagina


Smug Cat said:


> oh my god, who the hell cares?


Simps and seethers.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jul 27, 2020)

i give this thread a negative rating now love me


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 27, 2020)

Banning a Jew? I guess Kiwi Farms is a hate site after all


----------



## Basil II (Jul 27, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Why does this individual have enough clout to get a thread like this? Who cares?





Smug Cat said:


> oh my god, who the hell cares?


You're on a site dedicated to laughing at autists, trannies and other spergs, and this is what gets you to say "omg who cares!"?


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jul 27, 2020)

Basil II said:


> You're on a site dedicated to laughing at autists, trannies and other spergs, and this is what gets you to say "omg who cares!"?



Those groups do stuff that is funny to laugh at. A kiwifarms user who's claim to fame is stickers and making the staff upset is not new or funny.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 27, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Those groups do stuff that is funny to laugh at. A kiwifarms user who's claim to fame is stickers and making the staff upset is not new or funny.


an autist doing le ebin trolling getting banned for being a fag is always funny.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jul 27, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Vagina



Are you sure about that?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 27, 2020)

Aaa0aaa0 said:


> Null: NONE OF YOU FAGGOTS STEP ON MY LAWN OR ELSE YOU'LL GET SHOT
> Someone: lol i dew it anyway
> Null: *shoots them*
> Someone:


I do like when someone follows up on their threat


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 27, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> This is the second time this year that a user who gets mad clout for riling up A&N get btfo'd for reasons that are completely unrelated to it. Quite a wierd phenomenon.





ConfederateIrishman said:


> People who are T&H donors are mad because they started a cult of personality around her as in their eyes she was the chosen one to "own the A&H-tards".



What clout? I always thought snailslime was generally disliked and never did much of anything but give negrates.


----------



## Sanshain (Jul 27, 2020)

Having thought about it some more, I think that the people who get banned like this are just unpleasant individuals in general. I'm somebody who never interacts with the chat, never DM's people, and has zero connection with any Kiwi outside of this forum. However, I think that most people like me just see the gimmick posters on a surface level. They are *never* as uninvolved as they claim to be. 

To be a dedicated gimmick-poster you have to put a lot of time and effort into it. You need to switch mindsets whenever you log in and go to reply to anything. These individuals almost always have much more contact with the community than they let on, because if you didn't have a serious, driving motive to keep up your act... you wouldn't to begin with.

I think Dynastia was the best gimmick-poster on the site because it was obviously not serious. He was fully capable of detailed effort-posts and had plenty of them before just getting bored and deciding to start messing with people in a way that always required them to react to him in order for things to escalate. Other gimmick-posters seem to go out of their way to try and justify the energy and time they put into maintaining their personas, and thus start weighing the opinions of the community far higher than they should. They get angry and judgmental if they're ignored, and start drama whenever it seems like their influence is waning.

As a result, the 'lol it's just a joke bro' types are probably deep in DM's, throwing around long, detailed, multi-paragraph philosophical dissertations on how X is bad mod and should be banned, or the forum is totally dying and Jersh is going to sell it to a Jewish banker any day now or something.

In conclusion, these people are all very sad, lonely, boring individuals who suffer from a need to have attention on them at all times. They can't stand out by posting *actual* content, so they try to awkwardly insert themselves into 'forum politics' and generally annoy everyone in the process. That's why you should just block them and move on. Or follow them and wait patiently for the inevitable implosion.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 27, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> What clout? I always thought snailslime was generally disliked and never did much of anything but give negrates.



Sorry to say but there’s a lot of gay shit that goes on in private threads and messaging. Occasionally you accidentally get pulled into one of these and you think “what the fuck is this shit?”



Forever Sunrise said:


> Having thought about it some more, I think that the people who get banned like this are just unpleasant individuals in general. I'm somebody who never interacts with the chat, never DM's people, and has zero connection with any Kiwi outside of this forum. However, I think that most people like me just see the gimmick posters on a surface level. They are *never* as uninvolved as they claim to be.
> 
> To be a dedicated gimmick-poster you have to put a lot of time and effort into it. You need to switch mindsets whenever you log in and go to reply to anything. These individuals almost always have much more contact with the community than they let on, because if you didn't have a serious, driving motive to keep up your act... you wouldn't to begin with.
> 
> ...



In my two decades of shitposting, it’s hard to get riled up at this point by these dime a dozen trolls who pretend they’re Andy Kaufman. Not the first and not the last on here.


----------



## Smug Cat (Jul 27, 2020)

Basil II said:


> You're on a site dedicated to laughing at autists, trannies and other spergs, and this is what gets you to say "omg who cares!"?


Site metadrama, outside of a genuine halal, is always retarded and boring.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 27, 2020)

So, some ordinary user got banned because she annoyed the head of the website that much he decided to act. Why are people so astonished about that?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 27, 2020)

Forever Sunrise said:


> Having thought about it some more, I think that the people who get banned like this are just unpleasant individuals in general. I'm somebody who never interacts with the chat, never DM's people, and has zero connection with any Kiwi outside of this forum. However, I think that most people like me just see the gimmick posters on a surface level. They are *never* as uninvolved as they claim to be.
> 
> To be a dedicated gimmick-poster you have to put a lot of time and effort into it. You need to switch mindsets whenever you log in and go to reply to anything. These individuals almost always have much more contact with the community than they let on, because if you didn't have a serious, driving motive to keep up your act... you wouldn't to begin with.
> 
> ...


Mostly agree, but I'm entertained by how failtrolls like tuscangarder, who I still believe thought she could change the world with some byzantine forum posts.

I don't think @snailslime was a failed troll, as some people, especially @crocotillian or whatever his name was, got serious buttblasted because she just negrated entire threads. It was a fun little niche for a while, like the crazy old guy in all white that shouts about g4 entering our bones and giving us corona. The repetiviness of the odd behaviour makes it weirdly wholesome.



Ligoskj said:


> So, some ordinary user got banned because she annoyed the head of the website that much he decided to act. Why are people so astonished about that?



I asked why because I wanted to know. Now I know. Some people think its because of negrates and don't read the whole thread.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 27, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I asked why because I wanted to know. Now I know. Some people think its because of negrates and don't read the whole thread.


Good for you. Shall we move on? We don't really need to keep discussing some person who has been spending all her time on negrating people for the sake of her personal enjoyment (or whatever it was).


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 27, 2020)

Ligoskj said:


> Good for you. Shall we move on? We don't really need to keep discussing some person who has been spending all her time on negrating people for the sake of her personal enjoyment (or whatever it was).


No you have to stay in this thread and discuss it into eternity.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 27, 2020)

Ligoskj said:


> Good for you. Shall we move on? We don't really need to keep discussing some person who has been spending all her time on negrating people for the sake of her personal enjoyment (or whatever it was).


Leave the thread, then. Baseless speculation is fun and an integral part of the entertainment here. See, watch:

Snailslime was banned because she was null's favorite slampig but she lost weight and Dear Leader's harem will not Brook visible ribs or ankles distinct from calves.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 27, 2020)

Pargon said:


> Leave the thread, then.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 27, 2020)

Neg rating everyone for the sake of negrating is entirely pointless.

It's amazing to me that someone would come here and waste their time like that rather than, ya know, actually contributing to the discussions.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 27, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Neg rating everyone for the sake of negrating is entirely pointless.
> 
> It's amazing to me that someone would come here and waste their time like that rather than, ya know, actually contributing to the discussions.


No dont you see? she was owning the A&N spergs epic style with her awesome trolling!


----------



## king_tiktaalik (Jul 27, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> I didn't know snailslime was female.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 27, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It's amazing to me that someone would come here and waste their time like that rather than, ya know, actually contributing to the discussions.


Wait, so I can't use reactions as a form of contributing that your statement is dumb?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 27, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Wait, so I can't use reactions as a form of contributing that your statement is dumb?



Not if you rate every single post you see negative no matter what, that's not a worthwhile contribution.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (Jul 27, 2020)

Basil II said:


> No dont you see? she was owning the A&N spergs epic style with her awesome trolling!


Yeah, that's what I don't get.  They made one person or so lose their shit, and then they just kept doing it for hours and hours after everybody stopped caring and they thought they were a master troll.  

It's just... don't you have something better to do with your time?


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 27, 2020)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Yeah, that's what I don't get.  They made one person or so lose their shit, and then they just kept doing it for hours and hours after everybody stopped caring and they thought they were a master troll.
> 
> It's just... don't you have something better to do with your time?


Tbf we just spend our time watching retards on the internet.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 27, 2020)

Harbinger of Kali Yuga said:


> Yeah, that's what I don't get.  They made one person or so lose their shit, and then they just kept doing it for hours and hours after everybody stopped caring and they thought they were a master troll.
> 
> It's just... don't you have something better to do with your time?


She's 19 this summer, but yeah.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 27, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Not if you rate every single post you see negative no matter what, that's not a worthwhile contribution.


Isn't saying people are dumb when they're dumb a good contribution or are you also the judge of that?


----------



## mythical mother (Jul 27, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...



This sticker without discussion/rebuttal thing happens a lot over in the ALR discussions. I haven’t been around long, but I’ve had a few comments get negative reactions, but only maybe one or two ever had a comment afterwards. I mean, I don’t care either way because I can look at my own comments and see why people would give them a “dumb” or “autistic” react, but I’m sure it pisses some less self aware users off.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm dissapointed this thread doesn't have more neg-rates. It's what based snail would've wanted.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 27, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> I would have just taken away his ability to rate, but I'm not surprised. Even if @snailslime did initially post like everyone else, they devolved into "that guy who gives negative ratings to everything", with "everything" eventually boiling down to "whatever they disagreed with, usually politically." It was trolling so weak it made @SIGSEGV appear intelligent.
> 
> Either way, I predict an account with the same unpleasant nature as @snailslime will appear in the next week. Nobody will bat an eye.


everytime you post, you just remind me more of the gethn7's situation where he was bootlicking everyone on staff until he left for whatever reason. you might just want to stay in anh.


SIGSEGV said:


> Personally, I understand both sides of the sticker issue.
> 
> On the one hand, you have those who give out neg-rates, and then they don't contribute in any real discussion. They believe as if the sticker should be the signifier of their opinions and viewpoints and nothing more. They don't feel the need to add to the discussion to make it more autistic or to get validation for their opinion. Their sticker speaks for itself and they move on with their day. Or sometimes, they add the sticker because "lol ur (this sticker)". After all, that's what they're there for. That's their purpose. To be a representation of your approval or disapproval or just your reaction.
> 
> ...


tbh pretty good breakdown.


----------



## drain (Jul 27, 2020)

snail sure left a lot of resentful people behind after flying too close to the sun


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Samoyed said:


> tbh pretty good breakdown.


It's MY breakdown.

They all thought it was gay.


----------



## soft kitty (Jul 28, 2020)

SojuDrnkr said:


> I agree, i thought it was funny how some people got pissed over stickers. I just can't think of any other reason why she'd be banned. Maybe she just deleted her account.


You can't just 'delete' your account. You have to ask an admin to do it, and they usually don't, especially not on request.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 28, 2020)

dinoman said:


> You can't just 'delete' your account. You have to ask an admin to do it, and they usually don't, especially not on request.


Also, it completely deletes the account, username and everything, and just leaves the posts behind.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 28, 2020)

Who is @snailslime again?


----------



## soft kitty (Jul 28, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> No, its because @Null told people to stop harassing @Twinkie on the supporter forum , and when people ignored him he finally gave into his bloodletting itch and started throwing down ban hammers left and right against people he was already tired of.


Thank you, finally. An actually informative post after over a page of shitposting.


UnKillFill said:


> Who is @snailslime again?


Your mom.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> Who is @snailslime again?


A Jewess that triggered the righties.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> A Jewess that triggered the righties.


I always saw the dichotomy between me and her as similar to you and @The Last Stand.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 28, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> I'm dissapointed this thread doesn't have more neg-rates. It's what based snail would've wanted.


Found a SIMP.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jul 28, 2020)

Negrates tongue my anus.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> I'm dissapointed this thread doesn't have more neg-rates. It's what based snail would've wanted.


You should have just negrated the thread

See, that was the beauty of the method. Its inexplicability.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 28, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Did she piss off the untouchable janny?



That plus killing Jesus.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 28, 2020)

I thought it was supposed to be hard to get banned on this forum, but now people are being banned left and right constantly I just don’t understand this!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jul 28, 2020)

BingBong said:


> She got banned for being a woman. This is a no girls allowed forum.



Hm jew producer woman.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 28, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Isn't saying people are dumb when they're dumb a good contribution or are you also the judge of that?



If you rate every post you see negative then you are either wasting your time here if you dislike the content so much or you are negrating everything just because, which is pointless.

Just to be clear I don't care that much, I'm not saying Snailslime should have been banned for it, but I am going to call a spade a spade, negrating everything just because is pointless.


----------



## murgatroid (Jul 28, 2020)

Stickers are gay.

At one of my old jobs we had to share lockers and I put stickers all over my shared locker and my locker-mate lost her shit. It was beautiful.


----------



## Thomas Talus (Jul 28, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Neg rating everyone for the sake of negrating is entirely pointless.
> 
> It's amazing to me that someone would come here and waste their time like that rather than, ya know, actually contributing to the discussions.


A couple weeks ago I took a look at snailslime's activity log, and it looked like they spent a large number of the hours of the day just rating posts. Up to 9 ratings per minute. I don't get how someone just keeps doing that for extended periods. The ban is honestly probably good for their mental health.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> You should have just negrated the thread
> 
> See, that was the beauty of the method. Its inexplicability.


Everyone should be negrating the whole thread.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> They all thought it was gay.


That's because it was, and still is, gay.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That's because it was, and still is, gay.


Aside from the way I worded it, I don't see how it's gay.


----------



## nekrataal (Jul 28, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> That's because it was, and still is, gay.


Gayer than actual gay people.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Aside from the way I worded it, I don't see how it's gay.




Considering I mostly agreed when @SIGSEGV said it and mostly disagreed when @The Pink Panther said it, it wasn't the words that were gay. I think it was the delivery.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Considering I mostly agreed when @SIGSEGV said it and mostly disagreed when @The Pink Panther said it, it wasn't the words that were gay. I think it was the delivery.


It's the delivery of carrying it out in a joking matter rather than some sort of analysis, isn't it?


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> It's the delivery of carrying it out in a joking matter rather than some sort of analysis, isn't it?


Or @SIGSEGV  is more popular. We might need a poll to confirm


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Or @SIGSEGV  is more popular. We might need a poll to confirm


Popularity contests are gay.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Ellesse_warrior said:


> Or @SIGSEGV  is more popular. We might need a poll to confirm


Nein, it's the delivery of most of his posts being copypastas made by better posters and him saying NO or YES.


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Jul 28, 2020)

This is an anti snails site it is a safe space from terrestrial mollusks


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> It's the delivery of carrying it out in a joking matter rather than some sort of analysis, isn't it?


I think it's mostly that I can smell the grease on your posts. Yeah it isn't the words or the delivery, it's the odor

Or maybe it's the neediness of trying to figure out what people dislike about you like such a thing fucking matters


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I think it's mostly that I can smell the grease on your posts. Yeah it isn't the words or the delivery, it's the odor


I use deodorant everyday though.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> I use deodorant everyday though.



It's because you're black


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> It's because you're black


Blacks smell extremely nice.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Blacks smell extremely nice.



Only if they have their necessary requirement of cocoa butter on hand


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 28, 2020)

Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Only if they have their necessary requirement of cocoa butter on hand


Why is cocoa butter only for black people? Northern white people get ashy, too.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 28, 2020)

Shiversblood said:


> I thought it was supposed to be hard to get banned on this forum, but now people are being banned left and right constantly I just don’t understand this!



Not everyone is capable of the sublime genius that is Trent Anus posting, and thus they are vulnerable to getting banned.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Nein, it's the delivery of most of his posts being copypastas made by better posters and him saying NO or YES.


You're just upset that I can be funny without really trying.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> You're just upset that I can be funny without really trying.


Maybe.

But that implies that you ARE funny in the first place.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 28, 2020)

Snailslime was banned?

There's me thinking that my posting was just getting better and that's why I wasn't getting naughty stickers!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> But that implies you're funny in the first place.


Yes.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Yes.


No.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> No.


Cringe.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> Cringe.


Bluepilled.


----------



## Samoyed (Jul 28, 2020)

what's a pill


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 28, 2020)

We're getting off topic. I thought we were discussing how black people smell. 

On topic: black people smell like cheap weed, lingering menthol cigarette smoke and fried chicken grease.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> black people smell like cheap weed, lingering menthol cigarette smoke and fried chicken grease.


All of these negatives make a positive.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 28, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> Why is cocoa butter only for black people? Northern white people get ashy, too.


White people skin is different than black people skin. Cocoa butter has that sweet sweet goodness black people need for their skin. White people need aloe vera


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> White people skin is different than black people skin. Cocoa butter has that sweet sweet goodness black people need for their skin. White people need aloe vera


White people don't need lotion.

They's already ashy as is.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 28, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> White people don't need lotion.
> 
> They's already ashy as is.


I miss Ashy


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 28, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> I miss Ashy


Same, bro.

I remember having a whole debate with her in the original election thread in A&H. Good times.


----------



## beautiful person (Jul 28, 2020)

That's a bummer. I've gotten positive ratings from her before. I mean, I got more neg rates overall, but positive ratings do happen! I think she just had her own set of political opinions that she didn’t want to expend the energy arguing, because it usually ends up being a wasted effort anyway. 

Idk what she did to Twinkie, though. Twinkie is cool.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 28, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> White people skin is different than black people skin. Cocoa butter has that sweet sweet goodness black people need for their skin. White people need aloe vera


White people grow up in hot and humid areas, too. An aloe plant won't fix all wounds.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 28, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> White people grow up in hot and humid areas, too. An aloe plant won't fix all wounds.


I'm referring to what the lotion white people use is made of vs what cocoa butter based lotion is made of. 

White people lotion is aloe vera based.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 28, 2020)

Getting tard comed said:


> I'm referring to what the lotion white people use is made of vs what cocoa butter based lotion is made of.
> 
> White people lotion is aloe vera based.


Cocoa butter is great and soaking. Aloe vera only ever sits on the surface.
E- You act like white folk don't get terrifyingly dry skin. Even though it is quite common. Cocoa butter is great! Just like olive oil pomade for dyed hair. Is white a single type? If that's the case, all black folk must be the same, regardless of genetics or upbringing.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 28, 2020)

CWCissey said:


> Snailslime was banned?
> 
> There's me thinking that my posting was just getting better and that's why I wasn't getting naughty stickers!


Getting better means complying with the majority. Never get better. Express yourself however you can.
Edit: Fuck, double post.


----------



## drain (Jul 28, 2020)

the only lotion you faggots need are for your blasted anuses


----------



## Next Task (Jul 28, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> I think she just had her own set of political opinions that she didn’t want to expend the energy arguing, because it usually ends up being a wasted effort anyway.


Yeah, she didn't negrate everything, I don't think, just stuff and people she disagreed with. But I think you can't *just* use stickers - sometimes you have to use your words. One of the things I like about the Farms is when people will explain themselves, allowing you to see where they're coming from even if that place is one of idiocy.

Or maybe I'm just so burned out by SJWs and their reacting to any questions or resistance with variations of, 'OMG I can't even, it's not my job to educate you, you don't get my emotional labour for free, smdh you don't have Being A Good Person 101' and so on. So I prefer it when people don't avoid every opportunity to state their point of view.

@snailslime might have done that. She definitely posted at times. But I got a sense that she rarely engaged in any of the threads she'd be busy reacting to with much in the way of words or positivity. After all, she was being celebrated just for using the stickers. Why would she need to actually engage?


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 28, 2020)

There was this guy named, pepper. And he had very very few amount of posts he almost never posted at all whatsoever but suddenly one day he just out of nowhere started neg rating tons and tons of my posts I just didn’t understand it. @pepper . So I am capable of understanding how if someone never posts but reg rate a lot of people badly it could make some men angry however I think second chances should be allowed when it comes to ratings because if men were too scared to even use the stickers then stickers would start to lose their power and would be seen as a white mans tool instead of a tool that any poster on this forum could freely use


----------



## byuu (Jul 28, 2020)

Negrating but never posting must be banned.
How am I supposed to revenge rate them if they don't have any posts?


----------



## drain (Jul 28, 2020)

im still waiting for your fuckers to notice this wasn't a sticker matter and the fact y'all keep bringing stickers into it only shows that you actually care about pixels on a screen a lot


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 28, 2020)

garakfan69 said:


> Negrating but never posting must be banned.
> How am I supposed to revenge rate them if they don't have any posts?



You should be able to rate their rating itself.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 28, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> You should be able to rate their rating itself.



I have always wanted to do that.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 28, 2020)

I think stickers are cool. Reminds me of kindy-garden.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 28, 2020)

stickers help men ejaculate sometimes


----------



## Twinkletard (Jul 28, 2020)

was this person a tranny?


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 28, 2020)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I think stickers are cool. Reminds me of kindy-garden.


Reminds me of my 5th grade elementary school class.  Every kid had a binder specifically for stickers we got for answering a "tough" question correctly or getting good grades on our tests.  Each binder had a sheet of like 30 boxes that were used to put one sticker in and if you filled the sheet up you won a toy from the teacher's closet (which last i remembered didn't have anything noteworthy)



Shiversblood said:


> stickers help men ejaculate sometimes


They also promote healing if you believe that kind of crap.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jul 28, 2020)

RIP snailslime, triggered so many people with internet stickers


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 28, 2020)

Only two more to go until my list is complete. For real though, how shit of a person do you have to be to get banned from the bus station of the internet


----------



## drain (Jul 28, 2020)

Exterminate Leftists said:


> how shit of a person do you have to be



you would be surprised


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 28, 2020)

They constantly negrated a lot of anti pedo stuff, which after a while gets pretty telling


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

Ligoskj said:


>


lmao, instead of leaving the thread, you deleted your comment? Too many negratings? You would have loved snailslime.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jul 28, 2020)

I like how this thread has become thunderdome 2 throwing shade boogaloo for some grudges


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> you deleted your comment


Yes, and water is wet


Lemmingwise said:


> You would have loved snailslime


Who says I didn't?


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jul 28, 2020)

She got banned because she didn't show null her khazar milkers.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 28, 2020)

Ligoskj said:


> Who says I don't?



It was pretty obvious when you went all "leave britney alone" for snailslime.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> It was pretty obvious when you went all "leave britney alone"


Lol, calm down


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 29, 2020)

Exterminate Leftists said:


> For real though, how shit of a person do you have to be to get banned from the bus station of the internet


I'm pretty sure that everyone that goes to this site on a daily basis is somewhat of a shitty person already.


----------



## The Saltening (Jul 29, 2020)

rip snailslime 2020


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Jul 29, 2020)

Bummer.  I was going to give everyone in this thread a top hat in memory of @snailslime because she would have wanted it that way.  I got 1 maybe 2 pages and then decided it was too much work.  So just pretend I gave you a top hat if I didn't.



Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 said:


> Why does this individual have enough clout to get a thread like this? Who cares?



She taught us all to not take things to seriously and to not spaz out over stickers.


----------



## EmuWarsVeteran (Jul 30, 2020)

Your negrates will be missed. Goodnight, sweet autist. We hardly knew ye.


----------



## Green Man (Jul 30, 2020)

I managed to get a couple positive ratings from snail but I still think it was a misclick because it was right back to tophats and trashcans afterward. 

She did manage to shift the George Floyd thread from ZOG discussion to sticker sperging so I guess she accomplished something.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 30, 2020)

GrimProphet said:


> She did manage to shift the George Floyd thread from ZOG discussion to sticker sperging so I guess she accomplished something.


All apart of the plan to subvert the attention of the masses to trivial matters, goy.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 31, 2020)

GrimProphet said:


> I managed to get a couple positive ratings from snail but I still think it was a misclick because it was right back to tophats and trashcans afterward.
> 
> She did manage to shift the George Floyd thread from ZOG discussion to sticker sperging so I guess she accomplished something.


She did the occasional positive rating if someone said something uniquely decadent or depraved.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 1, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> Everyone should be negrating the whole thread.


Negrate the entire site


----------



## Shield Breaker (Aug 1, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> No, its because @Null told people to stop harassing @Twinkie on the supporter forum , and when people ignored him he finally gave into his bloodletting itch and started throwing down ban hammers left and right against people he was already tired of.



She also tried to tell Null she was important to the Farms because she started the Floyd thread. Telling him how important you are to the site is like holding a metal rod and daring God to strike you during a storm.



Lemmingwise said:


> Mostly agree, but I'm entertained by how failtrolls like tuscangarder, who I still believe thought she could change the world with some byzantine forum posts.
> 
> I don't think @snailslime was a failed troll, as some people, especially @crocotillian or whatever his name was, got serious buttblasted because she just negrated entire threads. It was a fun little niche for a while, like the crazy old guy in all white that shouts about g4 entering our bones and giving us corona. The repetiviness of the odd behaviour makes it weirdly wholesome.
> 
> ...



>her.

I will always be convinced Tuscan had a benis.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Aug 1, 2020)

Thomas Talus said:


> Up to 9 ratings per minute


Nigger, you averaged her negrate per minute. You are fucking autistic. Lmao


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 1, 2020)

I still thirst for her, even if she really is fat and a man.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Aug 1, 2020)

A boo hoo, a boo hoo, I got neg rated and am upset because it ruins my forum clout a boo hoo.

Fucking faggots in this thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 1, 2020)

Shield Breaker said:


> She also tried to tell Null she was important to the Farms because she started the Floyd thread.



I thought that was funny because it is literally the shittiest, most cancerous thread on the site (so naturally I've posted there every fucking day since it started fml).


----------



## Bob Barker (Aug 1, 2020)

crocodilian said:


> it made @SIGSEGV appear intelligent.


I was with you until here. SIGSEGV is based.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Aug 2, 2020)

Reminder that Dear Leader Null graces our existences by simply letting us exist. He bestows the _gift_ of existing in the same space as he, so if he deems it fit to destroy us, then we can only be grateful we were able to be near him for as long as we were. His benevolence and kindness should not be taken for granted, lest we bring upon righteous judgment on ourselves. Praise him, for he gives us our bread and water; our very reason for living. Amen.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 2, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> Best news I've heard since Garrett Foster got coleslawed



This comment aged well.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 2, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> Reminder that Dear Leader Null graces our existences by simply letting us exist. He bestows the _gift_ of existing in the same space as he, so if he deems it fit to destroy us, then we can only be grateful we were able to be near him for as long as we were. His benevolence and kindness should not be taken for granted, lest we bring upon righteous judgment on ourselves. Praise him, for he gives us our bread and water; our very reason for living. Amen.



Spergs in the hands of an angry God.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 2, 2020)

Rat Speaker said:


> Nigger, you averaged her negrate per minute. You are fucking autistic. Lmao


Sometimes, you gotta pin it down to a science.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 2, 2020)

SnailSlime more like JailTime, amirite? OK bad pun!


----------



## SiccDicc (Aug 6, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Sometimes, you gotta pin it down to a science.


Science is the definition of autism.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 14, 2021)

She was banned for insulting twinkie during a time when null was stressed the fuck out. 

He later forgot why he banned her and a few users, myself included, asked if she could get unbanned and surprisingly null did just that.

Feel free to negrate me because she's back.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 15, 2021)

Frank D'arbo said:


> She was banned for insulting twinkie during a time when null was stressed the fuck out.
> 
> He later forgot why he banned her and a few users, myself included, asked if she could get unbanned and surprisingly null did just that.
> 
> Feel free to negrate me because she's back.


Null may flip out and ban people for pissing him off but it's pretty rare he holds a grudge for long.


----------

